# Gawith Hoggarth Balkan Mixture



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

No sir.......i did not like it.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

slyder - what did you not like about this Balkan? Was it bulk or the tin? As a reference point, are there other Balkans you prefer?

hp
les


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

It was in tin form. Compared to Balkan Saseni or SG Balkan Flake it.......well.....it just doesnt compare. it just had a funny taste. Almost made my mouth feel wierd. Had some sort of aftertaste that i cant put my finger on.


----------

